# Do you know of any fursuit maker that can design a good looking raccoon suit.



## DashRaccoon (Dec 27, 2017)

I've been looking at various fursuit makers works, and i have noticed that foxes and canines are the most popular designs. Some makers do make raccoon fursuits, but the design isn't quite what i'm looking for, ie. face too wide, eyes too toony, tail and body suit looks like it was made in a rush.

I'm starting to have this feeling that i may pick a fursuit maker and when its complete, i won't be satisfied with the suit.

Anyone with any ideas? How does one go about getting it done?


----------



## Okye (Dec 28, 2017)

DashRaccoon said:


> I've been looking at various fursuit makers works, and i have noticed that foxes and canines are the most popular designs. Some makers do make raccoon fursuits, but the design isn't quite what i'm looking for, ie. face too wide, eyes too toony, tail and body suit looks like it was made in a rush.
> 
> I'm starting to have this feeling that i may pick a fursuit maker and when its complete, i won't be satisfied with the suit.
> 
> Anyone with any ideas? How does one go about getting it done?


Try talking to multiple makers. Look at their previous work. Don't be afraid to ask questions. You might can look up hashtags like "raccoonfursuit" on Instagram, or just look online, to see if anyone has made them. I'm running into a similar issue as you but with finding a head base for a bat. 
Like I said;
Ask questions
Look at previous work 
Ask above the process
Talk to people who have suits from them


----------



## DashRaccoon (Dec 28, 2017)

Okye said:


> Try talking to multiple makers. Look at their previous work. Don't be afraid to ask questions. You might can look up hashtags like "raccoonfursuit" on Instagram, or just look online, to see if anyone has made them. I'm running into a similar issue as you but with finding a head base for a bat.
> Like I said;
> Ask questions
> Look at previous work
> ...



Thanks Okye! I’ll do just that. 

Hoping to get replies after the holidays :3


----------



## Journey The Blue Fox (Jan 9, 2018)

Try lambo costumes


----------



## sunnydancer (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi! We are working on filling up our 2018 que, and I haven't had the chance to make a racoon and I would love to! Be sure to check us out at www.fulloffur.com <3 

We can discuss any details, or questions you may have if you are interested! Thanks~


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

I was thinking of getting a raccoon suit too, but it seemed to me that the only major differences would be things like color scheme, snout length, tail and ear size.


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 27, 2018)

And you know, I would like to make a raccoon. Wrote me about the order for a raccoon, but unfortunately correspondences business so are farther and doesn't have gone.


----------

